# Fish Lake Beginner



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We'll be over in the area for a while in a week. Sounds like it's often late to safely ice up but assuming it is (big if with temps) do folks have any recommendations?

I've only ice fished Panguitch so I'm new to other lakes on the hard deck. I'll take any recommendations.

I'll be bringing my fly gear given the other options. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Jigs tipped with meal worms always worked great for us. 
Try Otter Creek if you get a chance. Another spot we used to enjoy fishing.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

2full said:


> Jigs tipped with meal worms always worked great for us.
> Try Otter Creek if you get a chance. Another spot we used to enjoy fishing.


Thanks for the reminder about Otter. It was off my radar for where we are staying but it's the exact same distance as I normally drive to Panguitch.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full hit the bait of choice on the head. White, silver/white, pumpkin seed are colors that have worked for me. I tip them with a little sucker meat too. 


Get passed the weed line to find the splake and bows. Perch can fill your attention in the weed areas. smaller jigs and lures work for those guys.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry -- it totally depends on what you want to catch.

Fish Lake has a weed line that forms a ring around the lake. Those weeds will grow out to ~20 feet of water. Depending on the slope of the lake bottom, those weeds may extend away from the shoreline for half a mile, or 200'.

Depending on what you are targeting will determine where / how you fish:

A. Perch. Fish shallow. Find pockets in the weeds, or fish right on the edge where they stop. If there is no snow on the ice, the ice will be clear and you'll be able to see the weeds -- this will help in determining where to drill a hole. If there is snow on the ice, look for other groups of anglers to determine where to start drilling. You can also just lay down and look down the hole you just drilled to see if there are weeds -- the water is very clear and you should be able to see down about 15-20 feet. If you use an ice tent, you'll be able to easily see down your hole and see what fish might be messing with your bait. 
Use small jigs tipped with meal worms.

B. Rainbow trout. Fish open water higher in the water column. Use any traditional trout lures / bait. Don't expect Otter Creek size rainbows here. They max out at ~17".

C. Splake. The best eating fish in the lake.  They can be found from the edge of the weeds out to 100' depths. Fish the bottom. If you have a sonar, watch for fish suspended as well. Use jigs / spoons tipped with either some sucker meat or filet up a perch that you caught earlier and use a strip of perch. Splake can range from 8" to 10lbs.

D. Lake Trout. Mackinaw. The real reason people go to Fish Lake. The opportunity for a true trophy. You just never know -- you might be fishing for perch with your pink barbie pole when one of these giants grabs your bait! For the best chance, fish deeper. 30 - 100'. Fish the bottom using jigs tipped with sucker, or even just dead bait down deep. Watch your sonar for bumps. Don't expect fast action. This will require patience. This is about quality, not quantity.


You do have opportunities for other fish as well. There are some tiger trout, cutthroat, browns, and even tiger musky in the lake as well.

The nice thing with Fish Lake is that you can catch any of the species mentioned above using a single technique (jigs tipped with bait). You can drill a hole and start catching perch, and end up catching splake, rainbows, and even lake trout out of that 1 hole.

tip: if you aren't catching fish, move. Move 100 hundreds, or so, and try again. If your hole slows down, move.

good luck.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH and others have pretty much summed it up. Here is what I typically do. 

1. I start out at the edge of the weedline and catch myself 20-30 perch, depending on how much filleting I want to do when I'm done. While I'm doing this, it is not unusual to catch a bunch of trout as well of all species. As mentioned, you never know what you will pull out of the hole.

2. I then move out to deeper water, often heading to the far shoreline. 

3. I fillet a perch and set up one rod with a jig and perch meat. Most of my splake come off of this one. Then I set up a second rod with a smaller jig with a mealworm. 

4. The mealworm jig is fished shallow and picks off mostly rainbows. The perch meat jig is fished all over the water column, using the fishfinder as a guide. It will go up and down, depending on where the marks are. 

5. If I'm not marking anything, I move. 


75-100 fish days are not unusual.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Used to go across over towards the other shore sometimes. Was always great fishing. 
Perch meat always worked well for sure. Like has been said, depends what you want to catch. 

Anyone ever heard of the "Cheese Hole" ? 
We used to rent one of the cabins for a night or 2 and fish for a couple of days every February. 
We were sitting on the porch after lunch one day having a beer, and got talking to the guy that managed the cabins. Gave him a beer or 2 and he told us about the Cheese Hole and where to find it. 
So that afternoon we load up the gear and headed to the spot. 
We take turns on drilling the holes, and it was my turn. It was John's turn for the first hole. 
By the time I got the 4 holes drilled, John already had 5 fish on the ice. (He was putting them back, we catch and release, except for a couple to eat) In our group it doesn't count if you don't get the fish onto the ice.....;-) it was crazy, probably the best fishing I've ever had as far as how many caught. Well, maybe except stripers at Powell. 
We used that spot several times after that and it never disappointed us at all. 

On the way home we would fish Otter Creek and everyone would catch a big trout or 2. 

We need to get the band back together and do it again.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yep. I know the cheese hole. It's that group of boats parked bait fishing up near Mallard Bay. 


You know where the Lava Slide and Spawning Shoals are? No Fires? Those are good spots too.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info folks. That's more than plenty to get me started.

Now my google search will be polluted by searching for "cheese hole".


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Thanks for the info folks. That's more than plenty to get me started.
> 
> Now my google search will be polluted by searching for "cheese hole".


Mallard Bay -- 20-30' of water. Cheese Hole.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I sight-fish Fish Lake for perch, in a dark tent set up next to a clear spot in the ice so there's light. Drop, wiggle, bite, set, reel, hemostats, drop, wiggle....

The lake is shaped like a wedge, gradual slope from the west to a deep east side and as previously mentioned the lakers are deeper. So, when I start to really worry about the time it's going to take me to fillet 100+ perch, I pull up the tent and head east until I'm in about 70-90 FOW and try glow jigs where I see the action on the finder. If I ever see you out there I'll let you know what they're biting on as long as you don't tell Vanilla or MM what I look like.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

backcountry said:


> Thanks for the info folks. That's more than plenty to get me started.
> 
> Now my google search will be polluted by searching for "cheese hole".


Hope that Google will lead you to your destination...Keep safe buddy!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry to disappoint but fishlake is not frozen yet and I wouldnt expect it to have safe ice until the middle of January. That being said I would imagine you could experience some great fishing at fishlake with your fly equipment if you can get safe access to the open water. 

I have hit otter twice and panguitch once over the last two weeks. Panguitch was so slow, I think it was the first time I have ever been skunked ice fishing panguitch. Otter creek was decent the first time, they were cruising right under the ice and hitting white or pink jigs tipped with meal worms or night crawlers. The 2nd time we went to otter we got skunked. It's been a weird year, I think covid has put a lot of extra pressure on the lakes this year. I spent some time in Antimony doing some work in Novemeber and I couldn't believe the amount of people at Otter Creek. The campgrounds and RV parks were full and the lake was covered with fisherman everyday. Most of the RV's had Nevada or California plates....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Should have an update by tomorrow night at the latest but given what I saw Sunday and what others have described I'd be shocked if it's not capped by then. Likely too thin for my tastes but the open water water sections were already small islands in a sea of whimpering ice. Definitely no way I could cast to the sections I saw.

Temps haven't gotten above 30 F since noon Sunday and 2-3 inches of snow has already compressed to 1-2" at the closest weather station. I'm guessing most of that slowly blew off the lake the last 36 hours given the weather pattern here. Cold temperatures forecasted for rest of week. There is a slight chance it might even be thick enough for my safety preferences by Friday but I'm not holding my breath. Fun getting to watch a new lake change up either way.

Plan A is still other local lakes.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

backcountry said:


> Should have an update by tomorrow night at the latest but given what I saw Sunday and what others have described I'd be shocked if it's not capped by then. Likely too thin for my tastes but the open water water sections were already small islands in a sea of whimpering ice.
> 
> Temps haven't gotten above 30 F since noon Sunday and 2-3 inches of snow has already compressed to 1-2" at the closest weather station. I'm guessing most of that slowly blew off the lake the last 36 hours given the weather pattern here. Cold temperatures forecasted for rest of week. There is a slight chance it might even be thick enough for my safety preferences by Friday but I'm not holding my breath. Fun getting to watch a new lake change up either way.
> 
> Plan A is still other local lakes.


I actually called the marina on monday and they said it had been really windy and pushed all the ice off the lake. They told me at least another two weeks or the middle of January. But I am going to keep checking here because I am chomping at the bit for some fishlake ice action.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's a huge bummer but thanks for letting me know! It must have been much windier up there Sunday night compared to Bicknell. Another good reason not to get attached to early season access.

I would have paid to see that sight on Monday morning. It was only 1-2" (north side) on Sunday afternoon but it was hardy and stable. Nature is mind boggling and interesting sometimes. So many questions that will never get answered.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I can see why people love the place. It's a buffet of fishing options.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I can see why people love the place. It's a buffet of fishing options.


So how did you do?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Plenty of yellow perch for the first hour or so. Moved and got into splake and rainbows. Splake hitting minnow jig is a special kind of joy. Rainbow were aggressive as well, actually had two literally jump out of the hole on the retrieval. 

Nothing huge but plenty of fish to keep a massive smile on my face (when the wind wasn't blowing bitter cold) all day long.

I've already told my wife that Fish Lake will become a regular winter destination when our daughter is old enough to hit the ice. I can't think of a better introduction.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks again for all the advice!

I did see several groups of folks using bigger rods than I'm use to seeing on the ice. Is there a reason beyond having more backbone for potentially large fish?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Fish Lake is a riot, definitely my favorite hardwater destination in Utah.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

****, it was a tough call to make, try for fishlake this weekend or head south torwards the Grand Canyon for some predator hunting. I chose to go south and got skunked with the predators. It was still an awesome trip but maybe I should have headed up to fishlake. 

Was the entire lake covered with safe ice? I think I know where I am going next weekend....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Not sure. I pulled into south end parking lot at twighlight and headed straight onto the ice. Saw one tent on the ice on middle portion of west side. No clue what was happening on other portions of the lake as the wind started blowing consistently and I headed home.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes. There is plenty of safe ice to fish Fish Lake. It was still somewhat thin in spots (2"), but 4" in many popular areas.


Just like most years, it was fully capped by New Year's Day.



Backcountry -- we use normal rods. The same rods we troll in the summer. The reason? Man....I'd hate to hook into a 20lb lake trout using one of those funny looking 2 foot long ice rods.....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Figured that was the reason. I'll have to consider my choices better next time I head out there 😬


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am going to head up there next weekend. PBH, I have been ice fishing at fishlake a few times every year for the last 10 years and I have yet to hook into a laker. I have tried all sorts of jigs, bait, and depths. Any advice?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ns450f said:


> I have been ice fishing at fishlake a few times every year for the last 10 years and I have yet to hook into a laker. I have tried all sorts of jigs, bait, and depths. Any advice?


^^
This, right here. This is why people continue to go back fishing. It's that hope that on the next trip we'll get that "big one". This is what differentiates fishing from hunting. With hunting, we scout, and watch, and pattern, and name the animal we're trying to get. With fishing, it's a crap-shoot. We drop those lures down a hole into the depths of the abyss, and then we wait. We wait for Walter. We've never seen Walter, but we know he's there, circling our lure. And its only a matter of time before Walter takes it!

Keep trying. :noidea:

(I know you're not necessarily looking for the "big one" -- but specifically targeting lake trout vs. splake would be difficult. The only way to do this would be depth, and even that isn't going to be the answer. But that's probably the best way to specifically target lake trout, whether big or small.)

Seriously -- It just takes a little luck. I've been fishing up there since winter time fishing was opened up. I certainly have yet to figure out a trick to get them to bite. The biggest lake trout I've caught through the ice (15lbs) came in 25 feet of water, jigging a small buzzbomb for splake / perch. That's how most of our big lake trout have come -- simply fishing for splake.

We have had really good days fishing deep water (70 - 90ft) too. One time in March we were fishing out in front of Mackinaw campground in about 70ft. It was one 6lb lake trout after another all day long for us. Man, that was a good day!

I'll be back up there in February. If you figure out how to get those lakers to bite, send me a message -- I want to know too! :smile:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Only one person has caught a lake trout in my family and it was my sister. She rarely fishes anymore and doesn't have anything you'd call a consistent technique. It was in Colorado and she was tossing power bait from the shore. Luck of the draw she landed a 36" Lake Trout. My dad had been fishing that same spot for hours and getting into rainbows but nothing else.

Glad she got to experience that but goes to show its often a shot in the dark. She doesn't even know the real name as she still refers to it as a mackerel. Cracks me up.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Did nobody mention the wind? About every other weekend the wind is at the very least uncomfortable. A few years ago at the tournament, it wrecked pretty much everyone. I had my tent double anchored inside and out and we were pretty snug....but wow man, the bedlam around us was biblical. I think they said they picked a dozen plus tents out of the trees clear over on the east side. Always check the forecast before heading up there, and expect it to be dangerous to the unprepared even if it looks fine.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the wind is easily mitigated by simply watching the weather forecast, and using some common sense.

Over the New Year's weekend, there wasn't much wind at all. As was forecasted.


I don't use a tent on ice - so I've never had a problem with the wind blowing it away. :noidea:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

To each his own. Watching every single one of the 30+ perch under you crowding your jig is great, and it's the best way to get a triple.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> To each his own. Watching every single one of the 30+ perch under you crowding your jig is great, and it's the best way to get a triple.


watching 30+ perch crowd my jig is nothing more than a travesty.

yep, to each his own.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Its official, I am heading up on sunday. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm watching the temperatures at snotel like a hawk but I'm leaning towards waiting another week or two. I'm hoping to do an overnighter to maximize gas and catch. 

Have fun if you go. The place got in my veins quick though I'm also missing those Panguitch footballs.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been ice fishing at fishlake a few times every year for the last 10 years and I have yet to hook into a laker. I have tried all sorts of jigs, bait, and depths. Any advice?

If you want to have a better chance at a big "Laker" (20+ pounds) your fishing the wrong pond. Not saying that fish doesn't live there, but the odds are low of hooking one that size. 

You want BIG lake trout? Flaming Gorge is the place to be. My "go to spot" at the Gorge sometimes freezes up safe enough to fish. If there is safe ice in that spot, at least one of us in the group will pull a 15 pounder or better through the ice every trip. Pups will keep you entertained all day long! When you have a creel limit of 12 Macs under 28" it makes for some great eating! 

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/204519-fish-lake-beginner-3.html#


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Watching every single one of the 30+ perch under you crowding your jig is great...





taxidermist said:


> If you want to have a better chance at a big "Laker" (20+ pounds) your fishing the wrong pond. Not saying that fish doesn't live there, but the odds are low of hooking one that size.


See what I mean with the perch? They are a scourge. Perch have decimated the primary food source for lake trout at Fish Lake: chubs.

The positive is that with the recent introduction of kokanee, we may start to see those numbers of "large" (over 26") lake trout increase. This should help fill a missing niche (open water schooling fish) for the lake trout to prey on.


----------

